# Hacktivism source books and info



## lwhitehead (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi folks after watching a walkthrough for Watch Dogs 2, I would like to create a Novel series or Comic series based on a group of Grey Hat Hackers that found a Hacktivism group as big and well known ad Deadsec or Annonymous 


Each Chapter will be from the point of each Hackivist using there online name for each Chapter heading, they are Cyber-Viglantes,Grey Hat hackers and Artists.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Nov 13, 2016)

Um folks I still need help on my Hacker info and sources?,

LW


----------



## aj47 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm unclear what you're looking for.  I think I understand what you're trying to *do*​ but what do you need?


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 13, 2016)

i would be happy to help, but I, as astroannie, need some background.


----------



## lwhitehead (Nov 15, 2016)

Well what I need is for example is slang dic of Leetspeak and Net speak, I need to know about Hacking and there culture. 


I need help with creating my Bad guy a Tech Corp that doesn't just have a single Bad Person at the head more like a board of them,

LW


----------

